# Ffmpeg



## Kurt Cobain (6. Dezember 2006)

Tag Tag

Hab noch mal ne Frage zu FFMPEG.

So viel wie ich bisher gelesen hab muss man sich den Quellcode zu diesem Programm runterladen und dann selbst compilieren, oder?
geht das blos unter Linux?
Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial, wie man das macht?
Oder hat irgendjemand schon ne brauchbar compilierte Version?

Und wenn ich das Programm dann irgendwann drauf haben sollte, kann ich es dann mit PHP ansprechen?

Gruß ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2006)

Ob es die FFMpeg-Library auch fuer Windows gibt weiss ich nicht, aber ein Binary gibt es.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=ffmpeg+windows&btnG=Search

Auf der FFMpeg-Website wird angegeben, dass es keine richtigen Releases gibt (wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es die aber mal) und man den Code aus dem Subversion-Repository holen soll. Wie das geht steht dort auch.

Um FFMpeg mit PHP zu nutzen gibt es dann 2 Moeglichkeiten, entweder das Binary per exec() aufrufen, oder aber mit der ffmpeg-php Extension arbeiten.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt meines Erachtens keine FFMPEG-Lib für Windows. Ich habe mir die Zähne ausgebissen einen Lib aus der furchtbaren C-API von ffmpeg zu schustern. Um das Problem zu umschiffen, habe ich mir einen ProzessController implementiert und darauf aufsetzend einen EncoderController für die statische ffmepg.exe. Im eigentlichen Sinne bedeutet das Output abgreifen analysieren und alle Ereignisse viá Events bereit stellen.

Nicht vergessen im nachhinein Metadaten in das FLV mit dem FLVTool zu injizieren. Damit ein Player aus dem FLV die Länge auslesen und somit den Abspielstatus ausgeben und vor- und zurückspulen kann.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (6. Dezember 2006)

Hey Tag

Ich brauch eigentlich kein FFMPEG für Windows...

Ich hab Suse Linux 9.0.

Wie geh ich da vor, um FFMPEG zu installierenwo downloaden

Gruß ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2006)

Wo Du FFMpeg bekommst hab ich bereits im ersten Post verlinkt (hab jetzt auch den Link mal korrigiert). Dort findest Du auch Anweisungen wie Du den aktuellen Source bekommst. Dafuer wirst Du Subversion benoetigen.
Im Grunde wuerde ich Dir aber empfehlen erstmal zu schauen ob Suse nicht fertige Pakete bietet. Oder vielleicht mal bei RPMFind vorbeischauen und gucken ob es dort fertige Pakete fuer Deine Suse gibt.
Ansonsten wird FFMpeg, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wie die meisten Libraries und Programme, ueber den bekannten Dreisatz

```
./configure
make
make install
```
installiert.
Zuvor hilft

```
./configure --help
```
einen Ueberblick ueber die Konfigurationsoptionen zu bekommen und zu entscheiden ob man davon evtl. noch welche angeben moechte.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (6. Dezember 2006)

Tag nochmla.

Hab bei diesem RPM find mal gesucht, und dashier: HIER gefunden.

Kann man das Programm auch einfach als RPM installieren? Wenn ja welches nehm ich dann von dieser seite?

Wenn nicht, welches der 2 Programme von der FFMPEG website soll ich downloaden? a full *checkout *oder* bare sources *.

gruß


----------

